
Looking for co-founder (user support startup). Anyone? - harisb2012
Looking for somebody who is really crazy, who can write code in js (es6, react, angular, express) and rails.<p>Just leave your email in comment and I will contact you.
======
drc511
I am Dentist . I am working on Start up with scientists and great team. Would
love to talk with you.

Thank you.

~~~
drc511
email : drchirag51 number one (again) at gmail

------
27182818284
Are you a technical cofounder?

~~~
harisb2012
Yeah, I am

